# Bean Bags on a Boat



## TexAg99 (Jun 28, 2009)

I've seen several instances where folks are using bean bags on boats...I assume for comfort. Is there any particular brand or material you guys recommend?


----------



## C4E (Jul 9, 2008)

Built for speed and comfort lol....my gf here takin a nap was calling the material "pleather" i believe...its like plastic-leather assumingly..we jus got 3 of these for $100 at Hilton furniture by doing some haggling and they are for sure a solid investment....there were 4 ppl across 3 bags smooth passed out and we were runnin 30+kts in 2.5-3 footers in a 260 Robalo...def advise gettin u some...i hear Biglots has them for way cheaper tho...Bi-Rite furniture has them too


----------



## Levelwind (Apr 15, 2005)

C4E, I would like to get a better look at those bean bags, if you have any more pictures. :cheers:

Seriously, Garden Ridge has them for cheap. They probably won't stand up like more expensive ones, but for $15 for the L shaped models I'll most likely keep shopping for them there.


----------



## red-fin (Nov 4, 2004)

*Sleeping (bean) bags*

I hope you like to drive alone while everyone else sleeps because thats the way its gonna be after you get the bags. Auto-Pilot on, throttles set, after a full day offshore, 3 hours to the house and everyone is sacked out! I cant tell you how many times I almost fell off the leaning post seat. Your passengers will love them!!!


----------



## tricktom1 (Jul 8, 2008)

you'll wake up if u fall,lol


----------



## texasfisherman (Mar 9, 2007)

Got mine from E-Searider, out of Florida I think. They were about $120 per but they're made of marine quality material and you can pick the size, shape and color. The color options are pretty cool cause you can get them to match your boat.
And yes, your passengers will love them....when they're awake that is.


----------



## tunahunter (May 19, 2008)

*bags*

If u can find the L shaped ones, they are great for day trips. They are light and easy to put out of the way. Bought some blue ones at Wal-Mart a while back
The more expensive E-sea riders are bigger and better for the overnighters.U can buy them online.


----------



## Eastern Tackle (Oct 28, 2008)

I fished for 3 days on broken foot about 5 weeks ago now. I brought my own bean bag and wouldn't have made it without. I think I will be able to go without the cast and just use a brace by the end of next week. Then I can start putting up some pics again.


----------



## tunahunter (May 19, 2008)

Then again, on a cat, u really don't need bean bags!


----------



## nelson6500 (Jun 8, 2007)

http://www.marinebeanbags.com/


----------



## TexAg99 (Jun 28, 2009)

Thanks, guys! I wanted to ask before just buying some because I didn't know if there was something special about the ones I see on boats (resist moisture or odors better, etc.). I've got enough space in the back of my Kat for a couple and they're probably WAY more comfortable than those jump seats!


----------



## tokavi (May 6, 2006)

This is an E-Sea Rider that Ryan is sacked out on. Very good bags. Those youngsters are the first to crash! LOL You will get to watch everyone sleep on the ride in.


----------



## Lagniappe2008 (Jan 20, 2008)

I bought one today to try it out. I bought an l shaped one from Garden ridge, but that **** thing was $32. Hope it works out.


----------



## WillfishforFood (Apr 28, 2009)

www.oceantamer.com they have bags, but they are more expensive, but you can pick colors and sizes, and get some custom stuff too.


----------



## asalt weapon diver (Jan 19, 2007)

*lol*



tokavi said:


> This is an E-Sea Rider that Ryan is sacked out on. Very good bags. Those youngsters are the first to crash! LOL You will get to watch everyone sleep on the ride in.


lol Capt Ryan is passed smooth out.


----------



## Swells (Nov 27, 2007)

asalt weapon diver said:


> lol Capt Ryan is passed smooth out.


Another mouth breather! Musta closed down the bars the night befo', an ancient seafaring tradition.

I will say, them beano-bag chairs sure made my back feel better on the way in, after about pulling every muscle in my body to shreds.

Don't forget the Fritos and the cheap canned bean dip with the jalapenies! :cheers:


----------



## BretABaker (Dec 31, 2008)

C4E had it right the first time


----------



## Cat n da flat (Jun 27, 2009)

I bought some a couple years ago that stayed together pretty well. East Belt @ Spencer Hwy....a few blocks each of the Beltway on the left. They were pretty cheap.

The most comfortable I have crashed on are the EZ riders....assuming you have cushions on the sides of your boat.

Regardless, any kind of bean bag is a must have.


----------



## hog (May 17, 2006)

Heres another spot, take your pick.
http://www.walmart.com/search/searc...4044&tab_value=106_All&search_query=bean+bags

I too, bought my last 4 from Walmart. I want to say in the early spring. The ones I bought a few years ago I bought at Walmart also... They dont carry them where I live year round. I think I paid $19 each. Mine are blue L shaped, and are not the micro fibers.. They are kinda vinyl. I dont really like those micro fiber material ones and I dont think the material is as tough..

I still have the others from years before these. I would say, if taken care of, they will last at least 4ish years before replacement ideas start coming to mind...I just rinse mine off after each trip, set out to sun dry, and stack them back in the garage. Thats been my experience. If I used them every day, alot sooner Im sure... But, for a weekend warrior, these cheap-O's work quite well. The folks on my boat look just as peaceful being asleep/restin as those do in the pictures on those 100$+ bags :smile:








I figure in the last 8 years, Ive spent about $160 total on 8 bean bags and I still have them all except one and thats only because if blew out of the boat coming home after a fishing trip somewhere between bridge bait and buckees...

Im sure the more expensive ones are larger and better quality, but any bean bag as long as your back is supported is better than noth'n, as Justin Wilson would say "I Gair-Ron-T".

The "wish I could get to sleep on the ride in too sometimes" Hog


----------



## rambunctious (May 30, 2004)

*Bean Bags*

DON'T LEAVE THE DOCK WITHOUT THEM.


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

Lagniappe2008 said:


> I bought one today to try it out. I bought an l shaped one from Garden ridge, but that **** thing was $32. Hope it works out.


I've had that one for 2.5 years now. Back then they were $15. Bought two more a couple of days ago, and yup, 30 bucks each. Running joke is Garden Ridge learned they are being used on boats and added the customary "boat premium".

New one. Old one. $15 and 2.5 years later. Love 'em (well, the crew does any ways).

Brandon


----------



## Levelwind (Apr 15, 2005)

Sorry Lagniappe, I musta got in under the "boat surtax" wire, or caught a sale!


----------



## TexAg99 (Jun 28, 2009)

Chase This! said:


> Running joke is Garden Ridge learned they are being used on boats and added the customary "boat premium".


My brother lives in San Antonio. I wonder if Garden Ridge in SA has learned about the "boat premium"! LOL


----------



## wahoo (Jun 2, 2004)

Well, I just went to Garden Ridge (Katy Freeway/Fry Rd) to get some new bean bags. What an experience.... that is all I will say about that store.... Unfortunately, they only had small, $20 bags. I also tried walmart and target and struck out there...
I guess I will use the old ones or go to hilton's sometime.


----------

